# Transporting a smoker while it's somking



## timbre (Jun 27, 2010)

So are there any tricks to transporting a 'live' smoker? It looks like I have to move mine next weekend about halfway thru the cook time. It's already on a trailer so that dosen't matter. 

My main concern is a temp spike while towing. How do I prevent this or just go with the flow?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2010)

Check state laws I've heard its illegal to tow them while smoking in some states


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 27, 2010)

I've seen it being done, whether it was legal or not is another question.  One of the things I'd worry about would be the ashes bouncing and blowing around and ending up all over the food.  Maybe foil before moving?  How far are you moving it?  If it's a short distance a heat spike or drop might not hurt you too bad.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Why do you need to move it? Yes I would be worried about the ashes getting all over your meat. How far are you moving it?


----------



## timbre (Jun 27, 2010)

I've only got to go about 15 minutes from my house. I think I will foil everything before moving it. With a reverse flow I'm not sure how much ash I will get but hopefully it will be minimal.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't you just start the cook at your destination? But if you have a reverse flow like you say I would agree hopefully the ashes shouldn't get on your meat.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 27, 2010)

I am sure it is against the law lol.  I would be worried if I had an accident and the open flames and all


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL, Jeff Foxworthy would have a field day with this one


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

Around here they would stop ya for sure with our fire issues - even a whisper of smoke from the stack would set the red lights a turnin in a heartbeat


----------



## venture (Jun 27, 2010)

A couple years back I was driving down the freeway in summer.  Saw a brush fire about every mile for several miles.  I figured we had a firebug.  Nope.  It was on TV a couple days later.  Some idiot driving down the freeway with a hot grill in the back of his pickup.  I'm sure he enjoyed reimbursing the fire department.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 5, 2010)

I have pulled mine 30 miles while it was smoking. Is it illegal ? i have never been stopped for it and plenty of local fuzz have seen me do it a bunch of times .I just shut all the dampers and take off .When i get to where i am going i just open the dampers and stoke it back up lol.I never really thought about the legality of it until now ! Pkerchef


----------



## tallboys (Nov 12, 2010)

since you have a reverse flow (right on) you should be good with ash.  As long as your tuning plates dont move in transit>  my concern would be the fire...i think you will lose your fire due to the coals scattering during the bumpy ride.  Loose the heat...loose the meat.  also, what will you be cooking and at what stage of the cook will you be in?


----------



## robert123 (Dec 15, 2010)

why cant you finish your smoke wrap in foil place in dry ice chest and transport it will stay hot and ready and give the meat time to rest safety first


----------



## pignit (Dec 15, 2010)

Bad idea... just a bad idea.


----------



## bbally (Dec 15, 2010)

Close the damper all the way down.  Close the draft all the way down and choke the thing.

Then haul it where you need to haul it.  I pull my reverse flow all the time like this nothing moves if you can close up the draft and the damper.  Will take a few minutes to come back up to temp when you put the air back through the system.

I would check local laws as pulling a fire could be illegal in some states.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have thought about it a couple times and always figured it would turn out as a

( here hold my beer and watch this) moment. so we never did it.

We dumped the fire basket and ash, made the trip home 10 or 12 miles and fired it back up for another party.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems like you would create a major draft and essentially force feed the fire.  I read a few stories over on the Stumps site where they were pulled short distances and found the temp gauge to have come all the way around!  Best guess were in the 7-800 degree category.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2010)

Just so you know- my son in law is CHP (California Highway Patrol) and if they see smoke coming out of you towed rig or in your truck bed you are getting a ticket.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2010)

As stated before this is just a stupid idea.  Beyond Forrest Gump stupid, it is just plain irresponsible.  Why start fires for the taxpayers to pay for just because you are so stupid?


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 15, 2010)

Plainly a "Most Dumb Arse Idea to transport a Hot Bed For more than a city BLOCK!!""

Either cook and wrap and toss in a cooler wraped in towles or cook it there!

Come on, How many fires does "Smokey the Bear" have to watch??

"Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires"!    Come, On! imho.

And now I stand down.


----------



## timbre (Jun 27, 2010)

So are there any tricks to transporting a 'live' smoker? It looks like I have to move mine next weekend about halfway thru the cook time. It's already on a trailer so that dosen't matter. 

My main concern is a temp spike while towing. How do I prevent this or just go with the flow?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2010)

Check state laws I've heard its illegal to tow them while smoking in some states


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 27, 2010)

I've seen it being done, whether it was legal or not is another question.  One of the things I'd worry about would be the ashes bouncing and blowing around and ending up all over the food.  Maybe foil before moving?  How far are you moving it?  If it's a short distance a heat spike or drop might not hurt you too bad.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Why do you need to move it? Yes I would be worried about the ashes getting all over your meat. How far are you moving it?


----------



## timbre (Jun 27, 2010)

I've only got to go about 15 minutes from my house. I think I will foil everything before moving it. With a reverse flow I'm not sure how much ash I will get but hopefully it will be minimal.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't you just start the cook at your destination? But if you have a reverse flow like you say I would agree hopefully the ashes shouldn't get on your meat.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 27, 2010)

I am sure it is against the law lol.  I would be worried if I had an accident and the open flames and all


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL, Jeff Foxworthy would have a field day with this one


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

Around here they would stop ya for sure with our fire issues - even a whisper of smoke from the stack would set the red lights a turnin in a heartbeat


----------



## venture (Jun 27, 2010)

A couple years back I was driving down the freeway in summer.  Saw a brush fire about every mile for several miles.  I figured we had a firebug.  Nope.  It was on TV a couple days later.  Some idiot driving down the freeway with a hot grill in the back of his pickup.  I'm sure he enjoyed reimbursing the fire department.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 5, 2010)

I have pulled mine 30 miles while it was smoking. Is it illegal ? i have never been stopped for it and plenty of local fuzz have seen me do it a bunch of times .I just shut all the dampers and take off .When i get to where i am going i just open the dampers and stoke it back up lol.I never really thought about the legality of it until now ! Pkerchef


----------



## tallboys (Nov 12, 2010)

since you have a reverse flow (right on) you should be good with ash.  As long as your tuning plates dont move in transit>  my concern would be the fire...i think you will lose your fire due to the coals scattering during the bumpy ride.  Loose the heat...loose the meat.  also, what will you be cooking and at what stage of the cook will you be in?


----------



## robert123 (Dec 15, 2010)

why cant you finish your smoke wrap in foil place in dry ice chest and transport it will stay hot and ready and give the meat time to rest safety first


----------



## pignit (Dec 15, 2010)

Bad idea... just a bad idea.


----------



## bbally (Dec 15, 2010)

Close the damper all the way down.  Close the draft all the way down and choke the thing.

Then haul it where you need to haul it.  I pull my reverse flow all the time like this nothing moves if you can close up the draft and the damper.  Will take a few minutes to come back up to temp when you put the air back through the system.

I would check local laws as pulling a fire could be illegal in some states.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have thought about it a couple times and always figured it would turn out as a

( here hold my beer and watch this) moment. so we never did it.

We dumped the fire basket and ash, made the trip home 10 or 12 miles and fired it back up for another party.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems like you would create a major draft and essentially force feed the fire.  I read a few stories over on the Stumps site where they were pulled short distances and found the temp gauge to have come all the way around!  Best guess were in the 7-800 degree category.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2010)

Just so you know- my son in law is CHP (California Highway Patrol) and if they see smoke coming out of you towed rig or in your truck bed you are getting a ticket.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2010)

As stated before this is just a stupid idea.  Beyond Forrest Gump stupid, it is just plain irresponsible.  Why start fires for the taxpayers to pay for just because you are so stupid?


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 15, 2010)

Plainly a "Most Dumb Arse Idea to transport a Hot Bed For more than a city BLOCK!!""

Either cook and wrap and toss in a cooler wraped in towles or cook it there!

Come on, How many fires does "Smokey the Bear" have to watch??

"Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires"!    Come, On! imho.

And now I stand down.


----------

